# Forum > News > Trade Support > Middleman Services >  ♥♥♥╬Official OC Middleman╬ ╬Safe Trade+High Rep+Vouches╬ ╬Friendly╬ ╬DSF's Thread╬♥♥♥

## DiamondStarFall

*╬DSF Official OC MiddleMan Services!╬

Providing a safe and secured trading experience!* 


*Rate: $10 per service provided
[Payment must be made by either parties before the provision of the service]*

*╬Current Supported Games╬*

*Items/Accounts~*

*1)Path Of Exile
2) Guild Wars 2
3)The Elder Scrolls Online
4)Csgo
5)Dota 2
6)Neverwinter
7) Archeage
FFXIV 
9) Others? Asked!*

*MM Services Format*
*
Buyer + Seller Skype:
Buyer + Seller OwnedCore Username:
Trade Details(e.g Account/Items, Selling/Buying Price, Mode of Payment):
Agree to all T & Cs as stated:
Further Enquires:
*
*

★ ★ ★ T & Cs★ ★ ★ 
1)I would not be holding any payment for the trade.
2)I would not be responsible for any chargeback/Account Recalls after the trade.
3)No Refunds would be provided after the MM Services had begin even if the trade was not completed due to any reason. 

Note: I reserved the right to refuse to provide any MM Services.
The MM Services would be considered started when i conduct the back ground check on the parties involved.* 


★ ★ ★ 
*
**Pls Becareful of Scammers/Impersonators using my name* 


*╬Payment Methods╬
1)Paypal
2)MoneyBookers
3)Local Bank Transfer [Only for SG Users!]
[All Fees must be covered!]*

 :Smile: 


*Skype: Diamondstarfall*


*╬My Skype╬*




*╬My Live Chat╬*




╬How to locate me on skype safely~╬

Right click on the contact on skype> View profile 
The details shown must match the highlighted real skype name below and there's no prefix (. , - = behind or in front!)

Always request for a pm! Trades will only be considered valid with PM!



*Feel free to post successful trades 

*  :Smile: 


*Kindly post on my thread b4 contacting! 
*


*Thanks all for ur biz! =)* 

*DSF~*

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*♥♥♥*

*╬DSF Official OC MiddleMan Services!╬

Providing a safe and secured trading experience!* 

*╬My Skype╬*

*╬My Live Chat╬*




*Trading Awareness!*




*Trading Awareness![How to minimize the risks of being scammed!]*

----------

